# Adder Lecture



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm giving my first talk of this year to the North East Reptile and Amphibian Group (NERAG) on Wednesday 23 February.

I believe the venue id Durham Wildlife Trust office at Rainton Meadow, near Durham.

Just so there is no confusion this group is the conservation group but all are welcome.

This talk and others are available to other local groups including 



Keeping Venomous Snakes
Costa Rica Herpetofauna
Herping Arizona
Herping New Mexico
Reptiles and Amphibians of the Western Cape in South Africa
Hardcore Australian Herping!
Have fun & PM new for details


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I'll try to make it across.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

v-max said:


> I'll try to make it across.


It'd be good to see you


----------



## mackem hiss (Nov 27, 2008)

What time does it start?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

mackem hiss said:


> What time does it start?


I think at 7.30ish


----------



## mackem hiss (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks, looking forward to it!
Barry


----------



## scottswald (Aug 9, 2010)

definately going to try and make it mate


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who turned up to the talk.

A very good crowd and I enjoyed doing it!:2thumb:


----------



## mackem hiss (Nov 27, 2008)

Very interesting talk last nite, great pics! Love the pics of the smooth snakes!
Barry


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice photography, as always.

See you Sunday. Where I'll make my excuses for my not so good photography. Bloody light packing didnt allow a tripod..... grumble....... shouldnt have bought a Sigma Gold lens and only taken that one..... grumbles........ :whistling2:


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

This sounds interesting - is it suitable for kids? (10 yrs) and do you do much "hands on" conservation?
Thanks


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

Just for information anyone interested in joining this group/getting involved in practical tasks etc can you please email [email protected] as I act as chair and there will be practical tasks this summer - such as great crested newt surveys and reptile events!


----------

